# How much are you prepared to pay for a one off raffle?



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am putting together a rather special raffle, which will need a fair chunk of money to make it happen, I am looking at amount of tickets needed and cost of said tickets. So the question i, what is a reasonable price to ask for a ticket for a £5000 plus machine? I have an amount in mind but would like the input of the forum.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The forum has been getting busier over the past few months, which may bring the ticket price down/numbers up... but I guess £50 which would need 100 entrants (have we done 100 before??)


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Why not make it a pound (or more) and offer each member the chance to buy as many entries as they want. So you could ask for fifty tickets for example. Or, offer a second wave of tickets if you don't cover the numbers initially with a one ticket per head.

Rather than a high starting price that may discount some from affording it?


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

What machine costs 5k or more ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

stevogums said:


> What machine costs 5k or more ?


GS3

Slayer

Kees

Linea one group

Plenty if you look hard enough


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a feeling that £50 would preclude too many members but I would probably pay that if it was for an Item I want. I doubt I would pay more regardless of the item and I would prefer to pay less.... I am thinking that even the £35-40 region is not the sort of cash some folks would want or even be able to pay just on a gamble.

I like the £1 idea though


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Steve Austin.

He he was lots.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

As a pretty new member of the forum i don't even know how often raffles are run? Bi-weekly, monthly?

I will always chip in for a raffle that is bi-weekly - £0 - £5.00

and more than likely be in for a monthly raffle @ - £5.00 - £10.00

as for a 'special' one off raffle.....hmmm.... for me that would be £20.00 - £25.00


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The item will be as near to cost as I can get it and all money left over will go back into the forum, my initial thoughts were less than quoted which of course means more tickets. I ideally want as many of the members as we can to get involved as mist that will pay upwards of £30 will rob ably have pretty nice kit already. Thanks so far some good ideas


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Just looked at the Slayer, thing of beauty that but jaw dropping price of nearly 7k ?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Now that is an open ended question :-(

Cos, it almost goes without saying, it would depend so much on what the raffle was for.

I'd pay say £20-25 on a punt (so 200-250 tickets depending on "forum donation top up" over cost etc)

I might pay £50 if I "wanted" the prize (so circa 100 tickets)

Above that I would be thinking if I "really really wanted" the prize.

Personally I would think 200-250 would be too many tickets to sell.... I know you get to 50+ fairly quickly but.........

My ballpark guess would be 100 tickets at £50

- but 100 is quite a lot of tickets

- and as above for £50 I would have to "want" it.

Sorry - reading back that looks a bit like stating the bleeding obvious but..........


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

£30 sounds a good number. It is a lot of money, but the reality is you have a one in 150 chance of winning an expensive bit of kit. Truth is though, there is no point in Dave organising this if not enough people take it up. You could do tickets at a £5 with no restriction on quantity bought, but then the odds are 900 to 1.......


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Steve7 said:


> Why not make it a pound (or more) and offer each member the chance to buy as many entries as they want. So you could ask for fifty tickets for example. Or, offer a second wave of tickets if you don't cover the numbers initially with a one ticket per head.
> 
> Rather than a high starting price that may discount some from affording it?


If tickets were a £1 and you could buy multiple i think i would be put off.

If for instance, i could justify 20 tickets @ a £1 at that time. I wouldn't fancy my chances against several people who had bought 50 tickets each. I probably wouldn't have a go at all...

If everyone can only buy one ticket that keeps the odds of winning the same...


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Why not just make it a fiver the the grinder with a cut off date and any remaining tickets can be put out for open buying? This would encourage more members to take part and not be as much an admin burden.

Just a thought


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Anything over £20 would price me out


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Presumanly we would want something simple to admin , as payment could not be taken until the rafflle was full..

Anyway £30 is tops for me


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I guess 100 at £50 would be a big ask for a lot for the forum, and its not great to exclude anyone. Dont get me wrong, I dont have an amazing kit, nor a lot of money... but having a pretty good idea what up for grabs I would probably stump up £50 on this one.

I do like the £1 idea however, would mean everyone could have a go.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Higher price raffles have struggled to make the numbers in the past but do generate a lot more excitement as the prize is so much more significant.

How about having a main winner and a runner up who gets something worth winning ? This way your odds of recouping your stake, plus some, are doubled. I realise that this would put the price of the draw up but may make the gamble more attractive to some.

As for ticket price, at £30 I'd be in. At £50 I'd more than likely be in once I saw what was up for grabs.

If youre talking a 5K machine I'd imagine that purchase price would be around the 4K mark (give or take) so youre looking at around 80 to 150 entrants to recover the cost, depending on the ticket price

How about 50 tickets at £100 - now that would be some raffle if the interest in tickets was there


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

£20-£25 In my head is the max limit you'll get. I think we'd struggle getting more than 65 people entering


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I would think twice about £30, although I'm a sucker and I'd probably still do it. However, I'd hate to regret it, as that would take some of the enjoyment out of it.

I do like the idea of multiple tickets - At £1, it prices nobody out. You make your own odds and somebody could get a £5k item for £1!

However, looking at the bigger picture, I think it would be difficult to sell five-thousand pounds of raffle tickets on our humble little forum. When I think about recent raffles, certain things are incredibly popular and the list is full very quickly. Others go a lot slower. I guess something that good would attract big interest but are there 200 members that would go for it at £25? It's a balance of cost versus members. There is a ceiling somewhere.

Now, an L1 and Mythos One combo raffle....


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Also, 20 replies in one hour paints its own picture.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

urbanbumpkin said:


> £20-£25 In my head is the max limit you'll get. I think we'd struggle getting more than 65 people entering


I agree with this, while the forum may have 3000 members, hundreds of them are the takers who pop in to drain the advice pool and then leave until their next problem arises.

Without a doubt there is a core group of people who enjoy the interaction and these people would happily stump up £25 but would the forum manage to get 200 entries.

Much above that and I think some members will be reluctant to gamble their hard earned cash whether they can afford or not.

Ian


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Agree with £5 multiple tickets or maybe even £10. Too higher an amount would put some people of. Those who would like to pay £50-100 can to up their chances if they wish.



dfk41 said:


> £30 sounds a good number. It is a lot of money, but the reality is you have a one in 150 chance of winning an expensive bit of kit. Truth is though, there is no point in Dave organising this if not enough people take it up. You could do tickets at a £5 with no restriction on quantity bought, but then the odds are 900 to 1.......


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

I would prefer 5 £1000 machines than one £5000 machine at least you would have 5 chances but all in one raffle. Or maybe 5 prizes of varied costs, if the stake was high I would really prefer to have more than one chancen if that makes sense...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

KkAaNnEe said:


> I would prefer 5 £1000 machines than one £5000 machine at least you would have 5 chances but all in one raffle. Or maybe 5 prizes of varied costs, if the stake was high I would really prefer to have more than one chancen if that makes sense...


You might fill the first couple but think you'd struggle to get them all subscribed


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

My motivation for buying a ticket so far has been a bit of fun and to raise some funds for the forum.

I neither need or want a £5k machine and therefore would be very unlikely to buy into this. I can see that quite a few people think that it would be worthwhile for a chance to own something that they could only dream of. Question is, how many are there.

my guess is that it would prove difficult to sell a sufficient number of tickets to attract the "have a punt for a bit of fun" crowd and therefore the net cost would have to divided between the hardcore. Could be a pricey raffle!


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you mean the suppliers jeebsy?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This discussion is great and may shape future "big" raffles, I will be running a "top end" macuine raffle in the not to distant future, I am fairly confident that we will make it work somehow and that someone will be an exceptionally happy cookie


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

These type of raffles don't come round often but I have a psychological barrier round the £25-£30 mark. Personally I like the idea to keep the price low but let people buy as many tickets as they like. I don't care whether some people have more chance of winning than others as it's still all linked to the amount of money you put in. We're here to raise money for the forum and one lucky person will get a machine they most probably only dream about


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I think the chance for a big prize would be very exciting. I would go to £50 but would be happier with £30. You could try 150 x £30 and if we struggled to get the last 20 or so then those could be bought... I.e. Nod could show on the list twice or 3 times and I then just pay the amount owing.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

I doubt I'd go over £15 for a ticket. But the idea of £5 tickets that have a limit of 10 tickets per entrant is alright!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

KkAaNnEe said:


> Do you mean the suppliers jeebsy?


No people entering


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Another thing i just thought of....

As nice as it would be to own a 5k machine, how many people have room for said machine?

Unless it's a gold plated Gag Classic with Diamonds especially comissioned to replace the Gag badge...bling-tastic *I'm out*


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I would think about £20-£30 mark is about what people may pay and what I'd pay. Could maybe set a timescale, if not enough people sign up reconsider price but let people know this at the start.


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd probably go to £25, on the understanding that no one ever told the wife 

she thought I was raving mad when I got all excited over a VST at Christmas. ( a pressy to myself)

Andy


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I haven't entered a raffle for a while due to other priorities and not actually wanting/needing the prize.

That said I'd probably make an exception up to £30 for a machine of that quality (even though it would far far exceed my skill!).

I'm not really a fan of the multiple ticket idea, think that would put me off. Although I do like the idea of a token runners up prize.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

i hope its this ......

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=GIGA_X7c_Professional&cat=62

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=GIGA_X7c_Professional&cat=62
View attachment 12152


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd break my previous limit and go up to 30p for that.


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

As you guys may know I came here from a couple of bad experiences from purchasing 2x new bean 2 cup machines,

From there ive spent more ££££ on a basic setup compared to the others.

However ive enjoyed it and love the coffee and people.

In short I love my gaggia classic, my cheapo tamper, no so hand grinder, but a means to an end.

I love the fun of the raffle sub £10 no probs, its all fun profits go to the forum, any more than that and I feel maybe it will not be so fun.

Face it, you are already chasing money owed. And that was £8.

I think it might stall mid way with people dithering.


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

£20 max for me. Even then I'd only be entering because I'm an inveterate gambler.









As someone else said I've no real desire to own a £5k machine, that's borderline decadent to me and to be honest in the event of winning it I'd struggle to justify holding on to it. Plus I'm not sure my Encore would do it justice









I too would prefer to pay £20 for more chance to win a lesser machine though I appreciate that wasn't the question.


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

However if it was max x10 tickets at 45squid

for a bmw m3 in frozen black, im in with 2x tickets


----------



## PWW (Nov 13, 2014)

Being a new member and not having a chance to enter a raffle yet I think £25 a ticket would be a fair amount.

I'm sure you could get 200 tickets sold. I would be in for a ticket.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I like the idea of a pound tickets for all future forum raffles.

However, in relation to Dave's specific suggestion for a £5k item, you still need to raise £5k one way or another.

Whether you sell 5000x£1 tickets or 100x£50 or 10x£500 I would question whether the forum as a whole would be able or willing to make that much money available for a raffle.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmmm, its true that even the EK at £1600 took a day to get numbers. But the forum does have a lot of newcomers since then, many of whom have stuck around.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

frandavi99 said:


> I'm not really a fan of the multiple ticket idea


i think I've made my point


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Personally I don't like the "£1 a ticket, buy as many as you want" idea - but I do like the idea of making it a more inclusive raffle and appealing to more members, rather than just those prepared to throw £50-£100 a ticket at it and not worry (too much) about losing it (which 99% of entrants will).

I'd like to think that £20-25 a ticket would make it more inclusive / attractive - though I'd be happy to go to £30.... less happy to go higher, but even though I don't have room for a Speedster I probably would (as long as it's a stick-shift and not an auto)... ;-)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Chance to own a dream machine for £30 sounds pretty good , if you struggle to make up the numbers towards the end maybe offer the chance of multiple entries . Although this sounds like some people will have more of a chance of winning with multiple entries , it should be reconized that the additional entries have made the draw possible .

I do hope this goes ahead and if you are looking to see who is interested , count me in


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'm just not really a gambler and never win raffles. So, while I don't mind the occasional fiver to help boost forum funds I'd be highly unlikely to go for anything more expensive no matter how attractive the prize is.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

£50 max for me.

Not liking multiple ticket idea .

Think even if you cannot accommodate the machine then I'm sure the 're sale value would look nice in your bank account

I think we would make required total but it would take a month ish imho .


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I am not sure if this is even legal.

Just to be blunt.

Running a forum is commercial gain and not charity. Legally, you are on dodgy ground and going his high could push things. I am not an expert but I suspect it is technically...

shhhh

http://www.gamblingcommission.gov.uk/pdf/organising%20small%20lotteries%20-%20november%202009.pdf


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Steve7 said:


> I am not sure if this is even legal.
> 
> Just to be blunt.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it's been mentioned before and the rules on here abide by those of a raffle and are not covered by the Gambling Commission.

I would probably stretch to £25 maybe £30 if I was really interested.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

As long as it was aound payday i would be up for a big one, £30 max though! I never spend £50 unless i am getting drunk!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I would go the £30 However I believe most people would prefer lower cost raffles for less expensive prizes. Similar to the Expobar raffle... Oh yeah the one I won!

£5k machine, not sure I could bring myself to keep it, I could spend the money made selling it on things more important to me and the family. There would still be money for an upgrade though, from the resale


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mr O said:


> If tickets were a £1 and you could buy multiple i think i would be put off.
> 
> If for instance, i could justify 20 tickets @ a £1 at that time. I wouldn't fancy my chances against several people who had bought 50 tickets each. I probably wouldn't have a go at all...
> 
> If everyone can only buy one ticket that keeps the odds of winning the same...


I wouldn't think of it like that, the only numbers that you have to worry about are with regards to how many tickets you buy as this and the total tickets available. Psychologically it might not seem fair but it makes not difference to your chances whether or not 1 person has 50 tickets or 50 people buy 1 ticket each, if you stick with one yourself then those are your odds.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in for up to £30. I think any more and I'd be too annoyed if I didn't win!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

£20 -30 for me too based on the example would be about the limit am comfortable to punt with and then only because the forum benefits.

Do like the idea of a runner up prize and doesn't have to be in the same league as the main prize, maybe a forum T-shirt or a kilo or two of beans etc

John


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> I don't mind the occasional fiver to help boost forum funds but I'd be highly unlikely to go for anything more expensive no matter how attractive the prize is.


Pretty much my point of view as well.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Where do you stop?

winning is great, and this would undoubtedly be fun, but a lot of people are going to lose. If you sell a ticket for a quid you can chose what you are prepared to lose, and chose your odds. It is no more unfair than a set price when you still know what your odds are when buying.

Its all about misguided perception. I think the clear lack of consensus on here shows you might as well just decide and do it. Consultation can often make a decision harder.

Personally, I would feel a lot better if the prize was donated and the end product was a real charity. In this instance, even though the forum gets funds, someone has sold a product and not lost out? VAT?

if you like the forum that much chuck your whole twenty quid in as a donation? Who runs this place and do they profit? The higher you go the more contentious it gets. Is it a nice idea but a nightmare to administer? Are you sure everyone is old enough to enter and they can really stand to lose the stake?

Stakes es under a tenner are almost too low to worry. At thirty quid you may have some problems when it goes sour?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Steve7 said:


> At thirty quid you may have some problems when it goes sour?


Ironic as you imply £30 would be over extraction.

Clang!


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

...


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I prefer odds of 50/1 to odds of 100/1, I don't really mind what the ticket price is...

It's just a bit of fun.

I never win anyway. I once was sent a runners up commiseration letter for not winning a "Burns" electric guitar. I could have been a star!


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

That is rather stating the obvious?

Reinforcing my point about perception. You prefer better odds... Don't we all?

The question is more about do you want your odds to be restricted and price determined, or allow you to chose both! consoling yourself that all other people taking part have the same chance is nice, but it doesn't improve your odds.

If you had one ticket and one other person bought all the rest they would be sitting pretty to win. But at great cost. And your chance would still be the same, though in your head I bet you wouldn't buy the ticket of you knew one person had all the rest.

Off to sleep before I over think while you underthink!


----------



## Beanaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

I reckon you also have to look at why you're having the raffle in the first place. If it for fun then a high ticket price would be counter productive. If I pay a tenner for a ticket for a bit of kit that I would like to have, but could probably buy if it came to it, then if I lose I will still feel great for the winner and feel that a good time was had by all.

If I stump up £50 for a bit of kit that would fulfil (almost) every fantasy, I would feel slightly gutted if I lost - resent the winner and generally feel a bit gutted. I would also feel that for a £50 ticket the lottery would need to be drawn in public by an independent, etc. What would you do if you sold 100 tickets at £50 each and mrboots2u or coffeechap, or another stalwart won? Of course they deserve it as much as the next guy, and probably more (certainly more likely to fulfil said machine's potential), but there may be a very slight feeling of 'one for the boys', no matter how unjust or unfair.

Just my tuppeny's (or up to a tenner's) worth


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Beanaholic said:


> What would you do if you sold 100 tickets at £50 each and mrboots2u or coffeechap, or another stalwart won?


Bugger that's me and bootsy jinxed then......


----------



## Beanaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

Sean had a great idea on another thread: sell 49 tickets and link it to the third ball drawn on the Lottery. No cost transparency, plus we could all watch the 'draw'


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Beanaholic said:


> What would you do if you sold 100 tickets at £50 each and mrboots2u or coffeechap, or another stalwart won?
> 
> Just my tuppeny's (or up to a tenner's) worth


I would celebrate their good fortune, just as I (grudgingly) do when someone else wins...


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Steve7 said:


> That is rather stating the obvious?
> 
> Reinforcing my point about perception. You prefer better odds... Don't we all?
> 
> ...


I think you make a lot of assumptions, maybe you had better get some sleep.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Steve7 said:


> Where do you stop?
> 
> winning is great, and this would undoubtedly be fun, but a lot of people are going to lose. If you sell a ticket for a quid you can chose what you are prepared to lose, and chose your odds. It is no more unfair than a set price when you still know what your odds are when buying.
> 
> ...


You must be a barrel of laughs at parties.

What about VAT? If an individual wins it and the individual sells it why would that be a consideration?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanaholic said:


> I reckon you also have to look at why you're having the raffle in the first place. If it for fun then a high ticket price would be counter productive. If I pay a tenner for a ticket for a bit of kit that I would like to have, but could probably buy if it came to it, then if I lose I will still feel great for the winner and feel that a good time was had by all.
> 
> If I stump up £50 for a bit of kit that would fulfil (almost) every fantasy, I would feel slightly gutted if I lost - resent the winner and generally feel a bit gutted. I would also feel that for a £50 ticket the lottery would need to be drawn in public by an independent, etc. What would you do if you sold 100 tickets at £50 each and mrboots2u or coffeechap, or another stalwart won? Of course they deserve it as much as the next guy, and probably more (certainly more likely to fulfil said machine's potential), but there may be a very slight feeling of 'one for the boys', no matter how unjust or unfair.
> 
> Just my tuppeny's (or up to a tenner's) worth


Would you feel any better if someone who had posted 10 times in 5 years won it , and was never heard of again?

No is probably the answer ..wouldn't make them any less of a fair winner ( its a random draw )

Buy a ticket but only if you can afford to loose the money, either financially or emotionally . If people feel they can't be happy losing and with anyone else winning , then I wouldn't enter in the first place.

Its a draw , its random, how can a number generator know any of us is one of the " boys " - yes that sentiment is a little unfair , but there you go , i wouldn't feel that way if someone who had been in the site for a month won ...id tip my hat , and life goes on ...

Sometimes there is just no pleasing anyone ....

We often refer to community spirit on here- actually what that would be in this case is saying well dine to whoever wins and do what ever you want with the prize ( which on the whole happens all the time and is represented by 99 percent of the comments and sentiment on this thread )


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We are in discussion with various authorities on what paperwork/licensing would be required for a raffle of this size

Please note that this thread is to gauge interest only

If there is insufficient interest then it wouldn't be worth having the conversations

There is no chance that this would go ahead without the necessary paperwork being in place


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd have to bow out at £10... Not only am I a reluctant gambler at the best of times, but I also have no room for bigger kit!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Steve7 said:


> I am not sure if this is even legal.
> 
> Just to be blunt.
> 
> ...


Read the document and the relevant section:

3 Types of lotteries that do not require a licence or registration

3.1 These are:

(a) incidental non-commercial lotteries - commonly held at charity fund raising events

(b) private lotteries

• private society lotteries - only members of the society and those on society

premises can participate in the lottery

• work lotteries - only people who work together on the same premises may

participate

• residents' lotteries - only people who live at the same premises may participate

Would seem that forum raffles are covered by 3.1.b as entrants have to be registered members of Coffee Forum UK and have a minimum number of posts to be able to enter.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I would go to £20-25, after that it gets a bit pricey ( although not compared to the price of what could be won).


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would go up to £20, but that would need to be something that makes you go wow, i am not a gambler and see very little point in it, however i look at the forum auctions as not gambling, more a bit of fun to win something i would more than likely never purchase with the added bonus of keeping the forum running.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

its fine, chill out


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments thus, I never thought it would turn into SUCH an i motive subject matter, but none the less it has. To make a few things absolutely clear, there is a reason that GLENN does the draw and that he asks for an invigilator, he does not enter any of the raffles on here and has no chance of winning any of them, I enter usually to start them off and will give up my slot if others really want to be part of it? Perhaps there is validity in a suggestion thatI do not enter at all, or any of the moderating team for that fact then no accusations or thoughts might be made that an event is fixed, which is basically what has been suggested, however subtlety that was done.

I love organising these for two reasons, primarily the win win win (albeit with a lose and sour taste element for SOME) that most of these events give. Funds raised go into giveaways, support for other forum days and to running a forum that I really enjoy being a member of. Secondly someone will actually win an item and benefit from it ( or someone else that might purchse it).

This was all set up to guage ideas and see if it was worth doing, it may go ahead, it may not, let's just wait and see.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As an aside - I wont be entering any future raffles

Cheers Martin


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Generally with raffles I always assume I'm not going to win anything, so where the money is going is more important than the prize itself. I wouldn't be especially interested in contributing if I knew that the cost of entry was only contributing to the cost of the prize. That said...

£10 would me my mental "sofa change" sort of limit, i.e. not requiring much of a second thought as to what the cause/prize is, taking part for the sake of it and if I win something all the better.

£30-odd would need a moment's pause to consider where the money is going (e.g. is a portion of it going to a good cause, or is it just a chance to win something)

Amounts beyond that would probably need to be associated with something charitable for me to take part, and certainly wouldn't be interested in just funding someone's prize, even if that someone could be myself.

In what seems to be a relatively common opinion, I don't hold place a great deal of value in owning a £5k+ machine over a £1k one, I'm generally pretty damn good at justifying frivolity/decadence as well - who doesn't like shiny toys after all? If it was my own money however, there are probably a dozen or so things I'd spend £5k on before an espresso machine, and in the event of winning such a machine I'd be hard pressed to decide on whether I'd like to keep it or sell on.


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd be out if it was much more than £10.

Such high end equipment would be lost on me, but I'd have a bash at winning a £500 piece of kit for a tenner.


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

Mister_Tad said:


> Generally with raffles I always assume I'm not going to win anything, so where the money is going is more important than the prize itself. I wouldn't be especially interested in contributing if I knew that the cost of entry was only contributing to the cost of the prize.


This is my perspective as well. My first (currently ongoing) raffle entry was justified based on (1) wanting to support the community and forum, and (2) having already received a lot of benefit (enjoyment and advice) from them. That said, I am unlikely to go in on raffles above £10 and wouldn't know what to do with a £5k machine.

Also, although I understand why they have done so, it is a shame that the mods were/felt pressured to withdraw from future raffles.

- Ziggy


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Bet you feel like putting up a bean to cup now Chap


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Read the document and the relevant section:
> 
> 3 Types of lotteries that do not require a licence or registration
> 
> ...


I did did read it, and the bit about holding it on premises, having addresses of ticket holders, not publicising it beyond members.

The bit In red was the obvious, but the guidance with the bit in red adds a lot more too it.

But thanks for asking me to read the guidance I posted! The devil is the detail, and how a private lottery then has to be run, not whether it qualifies as one.

its academic anyway if the legalities are being sorted in advance.

To to another poster who had a go at me for mentioning VAT : I was saying I don't know if my ticket goes mainly on paying for a the prize along with sales taxes, and my point was that the portion going toward the forum was minimal as I may be just funding he manufacturer, distributor, and exchequer before anyone else got a cut.

Buying something at at cost doesn't mean free.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

As a one off I would gladly pay £30.


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

Steve7 said:


> I did did read it.


I read it too, for some light entertainment. Did you know that it specifically forbids private lotteries on a hovercraft; however, a non-hovercraft amphibious vehicle is fine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

xygorn said:


> I read it too, for some light entertainment. Did you know that it specifically forbids private lotteries on a hovercraft; however, a non-hovercraft amphibious vehicle is fine.


Bugger thats my casino hovercraft espresso bar down the pan ....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The debate is arbitrary

It doesn't seem worth going to the hassle of looking into this further as there is too much ill will

There will not be any more raffles for a while


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That is a real shame.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't we have some sort of head count for those for , and those against i thought opinions although divided were fairly evenly split .


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

What's up with people, if you're worried about where the money goes don't bother playing ( and keep stum)

let the rest of us enjoy a bit of fun

Andy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thecatlinux said:


> Can't we have some sort of head count for those for , and those against i thought opinions although divided were fairly evenly split .


I would rather not divide the community into camps

I will not be researching this for at least another month

I'd rather dedicate my time to more inclusive activities such as forum days - that I am in negotiation with a few hosts for - throughout 2015


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I have I missed something? All the raffles I've known have been in good spirits with not a word of negativity or doubt before, during or after. This discussion was started around the possibility of pushing the envelope to offer an incredible prize. I think the consensus is that there wouldn't be the numbers to fund it, so it's off the table. So, can't we just go back to where we were before? Everyone was happy!


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorry, but there is a huge difference with ill will....

and just wanting to know more (the how Is the forum run thread)

and making sure sure things are fair and done right (let's make sure it is legal and there is a consensus on how it should be run, and priced)

I have made several suggestions for how to run one, and make sure it is not going to cause problems. I haven't seen any ill will, just some concern and caution from people who are offering to part with their cash.

Most people want to help, but the fact that there is so much coming out suggest that there is a lot members just don't know that has to be aired to inform choices.

Bit harsh getting grumpy, as no one is knocking those who want to spare their own time to run it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't mean it in a malicious way

There have been a number of PMs that I have received that support my statement

For the most part there has been a lot of support and excitement

Yes, we need to make sure that all angles are covered and will aim to revisit this in a months time

Until then my focus will be on the forum days that really help bring the community together

The biggest feedback I have had re; the raffle was that people want a low entry point (eg £5) - as this is affordable to all

I don't want to have a case of have/have-not as that goes against the forum ethos


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Good idea for the forum day.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd like to stress that I loved the idea. Tonight I lost £8 but I can honestly say I am delighted for domjoly1 who won the grinder In the other raffle. It was great to see how delighted he was after winning. It is great to know he has scored a cool piece of kit and has the chance to take his coffee making further...


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Also Coffeechap ... Can I offer to swap the now redundant machine u wee going to raffle for my wife's nespresso and 3 kilos of Illy (yes I know Illy the king of coffee...what a deal). Go on u know it is a top deal....


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I really enjoy the raffles (I assume all who enter do) if nothing else just to wonder what it would be like to own a top end machine. Long may we have glorious raffles in the DPRCFUK!


----------

